# Making a tract on false assurance



## Pergamum (Mar 17, 2012)

Trying to make a simple tract on false assurance.

The trouble is that if I do not explain myself well, people will believe that you can lose your salvation. 

Any resources on false assurance and presumption, even while stressing the truth that a true Christian will never fall away would be appreciated. An explanation at a child's level might work well).


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 29, 2012)

Anybody? 

\


----------



## MW (Mar 30, 2012)

Plumer's Assurance of Grace and Salvation is helpful. It is available here:

ASSURANCE OF GRACE AND SALVATION  What It Is

Regrettably this site edits older publications, so it may not be as the author originally wrote it.


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 30, 2012)

Along these lines, one of the things I've been reading about is the tendency of altar calls to produce false converts because they put their faith in their physical position in the church vs. putting real faith in Jesus Christ. Here are a couple of links about those:
What is the danger of altar calls? | 9Marks
Bible Studies, The Altar Call


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Pergamum said:


> Trying to make a simple tract on false assurance.
> 
> The trouble is that if I do not explain myself well, people will believe that you can lose your salvation.
> 
> Any resources on false assurance and presumption, even while stressing the truth that a true Christian will never fall away would be appreciated. An explanation at a child's level might work well).



It may be difficult to do a tract on this particular topic because it probably assumes a clear understanding of salvation and redemption to start with. The concept of 'false assurance' is a careful one, and will likely not be developed in a new believer. It is hard to cover in a casual contact such as through a tract because it will likely produce questions that need to be carefully answered to correctly, biblicaly understand it.

One way would be to focus the tract on salvation and redemption as a process, only incidentally mentioning false versus the certain assurance of the believer.

It would be beneficial and useful to engage someone on this topic, but I'm not sure it can be done sufficiently through a tract.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks all,

Scott, 

Talking to my closest co-worker here, he advises that we address the several particular practices that produce false assurance (to keep things concrete) such as baptism, church membership, becoming a pastor or gaining a church position, or "going forward to the front." So, explaining "decisionalism" - while difficult in another language - is essential.


----------



## kappazei (Mar 30, 2012)

So can I ask how are you planning to distribute these tracts? I mean, keeping it simple should widen the target readers but I'm just wondering.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 30, 2012)

Ideally, it would be one-page photocopies handed out to churches and on streets. 

I may also turn it into a pdf to post on facebook, too. Yes, it should be understood and applicable to a wide audience.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 30, 2012)

(Joh 5:24) Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that heareth my word, and believeth on him that sent me, hath everlasting life, and shall not come into condemnation; but is passed from death unto life.

(Php 1:6) Being confident of this very thing, that he which hath begun a good work in you will perform it until the day of Jesus Christ:

(1Jn 2:19) They went out from us, but they were not of us; for if they had been of us, they would no doubt have continued with us: but they went out, that they might be made manifest that they were not all of us.

There are many passages that proclaim this truth.


----------

